# For people who are doing CarPc tuning, here is a nice crossover freebie for you!



## Jiggad369 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Durwood, add this into your wiki. Most simple crossover I've played with yet!

Go down all the way to the bottom of the page...

http://rs-met.com/freebies.html


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Jiggad369 said:


> Hey Durwood, add this into your wiki. Most simple crossover I've played with yet!
> 
> Go down all the way to the bottom of the page...
> 
> rs-met.com


I used this on my carPC before I went standalone DSP. It works great and has some insanely steep slopes! Never knew a 36db slope could make my sub come alive!


----------

